# capped Vinol amber; 1898



## jaimo (Mar 17, 2012)

Interesting with the cap still on it. Anyone info or estimates would be great! The bottom rear has a chip in the glass. Bottom center there is a diamond with 109 in the middle. "Patented April 19, 1898" and "PRIV" and "D" is also embossed on the bottom.


----------



## jaimo (Mar 17, 2012)

2


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 17, 2012)

Your pictures are so dark, that it's difficult to see that cap. It looks sorta like a Cork-n-Seal.






 That may be a later incarnation.

 The base of mine has "PRIVATE MOULD on one edge, and PATENTED APRIL 19, 1898", on the other, at least that's as close as I can read it. Mine has a chamfered ring finish.

 Does the finish on yours look like this?




From.









From.


----------



## jaimo (Mar 17, 2012)

surfaceone: Thanks for the great info! Mine should say "PRIVATE MOULD" on one bottom edge, but that is where the glass is chipped. I'm guessing most of the liquid evaporated over time through a hairline in that chip? There is a lot of dried product inside...this bottle was laying down for a long time. I don't see any sign of cork, or any indication that it was ever opened. It is tough to see up into the cap because of dried product, but it does not look like there is a cork of any size protruding down. Hope this pic is a little better![]


----------



## jaimo (Mar 17, 2012)

2


----------



## jaimo (Mar 17, 2012)

I see: there is a "cork disc" up inside the cap. So I think there is no way to tell if it was ever opened or not.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jaimo
> 
> 2


 


> I see: there is a "cork disc" up inside the cap. So I think there is no way to tell if it was ever opened or not.


 
 Hey James,

 That base looks like a solar eruption at the edge of planet Vinol. [8D]

 I think you're missing the whole point of the Cork-n-Seal. "*Kork-N-Seal cap*
 The Kork-N-Seal cap was a closure designed to provide for the easy resealing of bottled liquid products.  It is essentially a re-usable crown cap, though it was also used in sizes that fit bottles with a bore larger than the approximate 5/8" of a crown finish bottle (specifically 1" and 1 1/4") (IGCo. 1911).  These, "From."s  point to often pertinent information. 

 The above Most Excellent Website is one that you might want to peruse further.


----------



## jaimo (Mar 17, 2012)

> That base looks like a solar eruption at the edge of planet Vinol. [8D]


 
 LOL



> I think you're missing the whole point of the Cork-n-Seal. "*Kork-N-Seal cap*
> The Kork-N-Seal cap was a closure designed to provide for the easy resealing of bottled liquid products.  It is essentially a re-usable crown cap, though it was also used in sizes that fit bottles with a bore larger than the approximate 5/8" of a crown finish bottle (specifically 1" and 1 1/4") (IGCo. 1911).  These, "From."s  point to often pertinent information.
> 
> The above Most Excellent Website is one that you might want to peruse further.


 
 Thanks again for the great info! If I understand correctly, the Kork-N-Seal was added to the Vinol bottle later and this was not the original sealing method. 

 FROM the great link above:





> These particular caps were not the original cap for the bottled product, but were instead given out as a promotional item for later resealing.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 17, 2012)

> If I understand correctly, the Kork-N-Seal was added to the Vinol bottle later and this was not the original sealing method.
> 
> FROM the great link above:
> quote:
> ...


 
 No, I think if yours does indeed have the post 1911 Kork-n-Seal finish as seen in this illustration:






 it may be a later incarnation of the same basic bottle.

 The earlier ones had a more old school finish:






 Same mould, different finishs.

 Yes, Kork-n-Seal caps would work well on crown cap bottles, and others.




From.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 17, 2012)

> Same mould, different finishs.


 
 That's not quite right. Should be same basic mould type, different finishes.

 The Kork-n-Seals are all machine made. There are some earlier ones that were hand blown.


----------



## jaimo (Mar 17, 2012)

Pardon my newbness! []  I have MUCH to learn. I think I am hooked though!

 The bottle seam does not go up to the lip, so I thought this was a pre 1900 bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 17, 2012)

> The bottle seam does not go up to the lip, so I thought this was a pre 1900 bottle.


 
 Have you got a close-up of the lip, minus the cap? Give it the old macro mugshot treatment, will'ya?

 This Vinol was around well into the 1930's.

 Cooking with Vinol:


----------



## jaimo (Mar 17, 2012)

> Have you got a close-up of the lip, minus the cap? Give it the old macro mugshot treatment, will'ya?


 
 I don't dare to try and remove the cap...I am afraid of damaging it.


----------

